# Which atv disk is better?



## BWCA (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone used the summit or the one tufline builds for biologic. The summit looks like it overlaps and crosscuts and the tufline are all in one row.Any help would be great.


----------



## huntininmilan (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the Tecomate Plot master........best do it all you can pull behind your 4 wheeler!


----------



## Bruz (Jul 27, 2006)

The Tuffline by far.....Don't buy the Biologic version...get the orange one from Tuffline....I've had mine for 8 years and it will cut concrete.....I even added a weight rack to mine that you can put 300lbs in but it doesn't need it.

Great Product IMHO


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 28, 2006)

I have the farm star model and like it very well. Cuts well without weights and with a little weight added it will really dig even on a first pass and you don't have to be going at a fast clip for it to cut good.


----------



## Paddle (Jul 28, 2006)

*farm star model*



			
				gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> I have the farm star model and like it very well. Cuts well without weights and with a little weight added it will really dig even on a first pass and you don't have to be going at a fast clip for it to cut good.




 Who makes the farm star model and who sells it GW?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a great one.  Plus, the inventor is a member of Woody's.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=9&hvarSubCode=3&hvarTarget=browse

-Red


----------



## Derek (Jul 28, 2006)

The GROUNDHOG is of course the best.....

www.groundhogdiscplow.com


----------



## BWCA (Jul 28, 2006)

I looked at the groundhog but not sure.Are the disk and the whole unit pretty tuff.I will be using it on small plots but they have some rocks in them.I am going to try and clean them up some before but it is still going to be rocky.


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 28, 2006)

*I have done*

over nine plots with the groud hawg.  If it has rained you can do a half acre in 30 minutes. 

Buy you a backpack sprayer,load it up with some glysophate, spray, come back in a week and plow.  Dont need anyones help what so ever!

The only problem may be mounting but if you can get by that I recommend it highly.


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 29, 2006)

*disc*

i have a flip disk that works good but i think im going to sell it and buy a ground hog  so i can get in more places


----------



## ZACK (Jul 29, 2006)

The GroundHog is the way to go.  Its tough as nails, and is a one man show.  No big pull behind to give yourself a hernia loading and unloading on a trailer.  Just put it on your 4 wheeler in the upright/transport postion, and anywhere you can get your 4 wheeler, you can be plowing before your buddy even has the pull behind or the tractor off the trailor.  Check out the video ont he web site.  Everyone is skeptical of the Groundhog at first glance, but it is the real deal.  Not that I am biased or anything.


----------



## Derek (Jul 31, 2006)

> The GroundHog is the way to go. Its tough as nails, and is a one man show. No big pull behind to give yourself a hernia loading and unloading on a trailer. Just put it on your 4 wheeler in the upright/transport postion, and anywhere you can get your 4 wheeler, you can be plowing before your buddy even has the pull behind or the tractor off the trailor. Check out the video ont he web site. Everyone is skeptical of the Groundhog at first glance, but it is the real deal. Not that I am biased or anything



What my brother said...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 31, 2006)

I think farm star is the brand name. Northern Tool carries it. Here's a link so you can see the pixs.
http://www.shop.com/op/~Farm_Star_Disc_Harrow_151_5ft_Width-prod-5628402?gs=1


----------



## Bruz (Jul 31, 2006)

*Tuffline*

The Tuffline discs are shown below. I have the 64" set and mine are in Orange...It seems they are all in black now. Notice the ratchet mechanism on top of the discs....This allows you to set depth and also raise the discs completely for transport from plot to plot like a little trailer....No flipping required which will flat wear you out by the end of the day....Been there done that. 

You can also change the angle of each set of discs for aggressive cutting to simply breaking up dirt clods. 

http://www.monroetufline.com/products/atvd-series-disc.htm


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 31, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> The Tuffline discs are shown below. I have the 64" set and mine are in Orange...It seems they are all in black now. Notice the ratchet mechanism on top of the discs....This allows you to set depth and also raise the discs completely for transport from plot to plot like a little trailer....No flipping required which will flat wear you out by the end of the day....Been there done that.
> 
> You can also change the angle of each set of discs for aggressive cutting to simply breaking up dirt clods.
> 
> http://www.monroetufline.com/products/atvd-series-disc.htm



What does something like this cost?


----------



## Bruz (Jul 31, 2006)

*Tufline ATVD Discs*

Whew....They've gone waaay up since I bought mine. I paid $580 8 years ago and I just called a dealer and he said that they were $1298 for a set now!!!!!!!!!!!! The 52" set is a little cheaper at $1150.

I will say this and my huntin buddies can back this up. I have plowed rocks with this thing for years and it's still going....No bent disks, no problems at all. It will be an investment that you get your moneys worth out of.


----------



## General Lee (Jul 31, 2006)

It's really according to what your goals are.The Grounghawg is compact,but really just scratches the surface,if you want to harrow,the Tuffline is hard to beat.....


----------



## DC-08 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just bought the new Summit plot mule flip disc at the Bargain Barn for 549.00. Tried it out on some hard ground and it worked good. Should work like a dream on the sandy soil of Marion co.
DC


----------



## Derek (Jul 31, 2006)

> The Grounghawg is compact,but really just scratches the surface,if you want to harrow,the Tuffline is hard to beat.....



General Lee (nice name by the way).  I'm not sure if you have a Groundhog but I can assure you that if you do and you think it only scratches the surface, you ain't using it right.  The Groundhog is made by Tufline and even they seem to think that the Groundhog works better than their big set of pull-behind discs.....The groundhog has so many advantages over a pull behind it is insane.....but whatever floats your boat....


----------



## General Lee (Jul 31, 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> General Lee (nice name by the way).  I'm not sure if you have a Groundhog but I can assure you that if you do and you think it only scratches the surface, you ain't using it right.  The Groundhog is made by Tufline and even they seem to think that the Groundhog works better than their big set of pull-behind discs.....The groundhog has so many advantages over a pull behind it is insane.....but whatever floats your boat....


 I have tried both,and my experience is what my opinion is based on.The GHog does fine on wet soft soil like in the demo tape,but is no match for the red clay soil around where I live.I would recommend it for someone that wants to broadcast some seed and then throw a little dirt over them but as far as actually breaking up the soil to prepare a seed bed,the bigger disc harrow works best........


----------



## Bruz (Jul 31, 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> General Lee (nice name by the way).  I'm not sure if you have a Groundhog but I can assure you that if you do and you think it only scratches the surface, you ain't using it right.  The Groundhog is made by Tufline and even they seem to think that the Groundhog works better than their big set of pull-behind discs.....The groundhog has so many advantages over a pull behind it is insane.....but whatever floats your boat....



Derek,

As you are aware I purchased a GH from you last year and used it. It worked well in softer soil but didn't have the width to really work on strip plots as my Ranger was quite a bit wider than the discs....Also in harder soils it just didn't have the angle to cut very well and I sold it here on Woody's not long after I purchased it. 

The GH is heads and shoulders above the cheap harrows that you can buy. It is also very easy to work with as a one man show as compared to the big harrows but IMHO the Tufline is much better at digging deep.

BIGGER is sometimes BETTER.


----------



## Derek (Aug 1, 2006)

Guys, I agree that a big set of harrows will cut deeper and better but I personally have done ALOT of the testing of the GH over the past 2-3 yrs and most testing has been done here in GA, and in some places in the hardest GA red clay around....and yes, it will take multiple passes around and around but it would be the same with a big disc.  Don't forget the main use of the GH is for plot under 1/2 acre and for those places you can't get a tractor or pull-behind type plow.

Lots of testing with the width & angle of the GH was done, and we & Tufline decided on the current width & angle.  The more steel on the ground the less it will cut in the GH's case. 

It's economic & ease of use benefits are what makes it sell....



> BIGGER is sometimes BETTER



Bruz, that is funny coming from you !!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 1, 2006)

Derek said:
			
		

> Bruz, that is funny coming from you !!!!!



Hey Mods...That's a personal attack on a fat guy!! 

Just kidding.....Derek I agree that they both have their place and if I had a normal 4 wheeler I would have kept both but with the Ranger it just wasn't wide enough. It was neat to kick it up to 30mph and shoot a rooster tail about 20 feet in the air with the GH.

Good Luck and to each his own.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 1, 2006)

If anyone on here wants a King Kutter shoot me a pm! I just got one heck of a deal on one in Milledgeville! It will save you $100's!


----------



## thetrock (Aug 14, 2006)

*Groundhog*

I bought this groundhog couple weeks ago and took it down to Hunting club this weekend.  It was perfect timing since it rained very hard Friday night and Saturday morning.  This food plot is on top of a ridge and is very hard and somewhat rocky.  The groundhog actually did better at turning this plot that the tractor that we use each year.  

I'm very pleased with the results this weekend but I have to inform you of the headaches also.  This disc can be a one man job as stated but it is not that easy.  Finding a place where you can get the rear end high enough to insert the disc is not that easy.  Depending on how the mounting bracket is mounted, you may need 6" to 10" clearance to insert disc into receiver.  I also could not turn the disc upwards in the receiver because once I did it was only an inch below my muffler and I didn't want to punch a hole in my muffler while getting to the next food plot.

The other major issue is mounting the receiver on the ATV.  The universal kit they supply is not very easy to install and the instructions are not precise.  I think this will be the biggest complaint about this product.  Overall, I would recommend purchasing this product.  Even with these issues, you can find a way to work around them and it plows great!

Here is a couple pictures of what we accomplished.  It took about 45 mins to hour on these.  I'll be glad to answer any questions you have.

Thetrock


----------



## Derek (Aug 15, 2006)

> Finding a place where you can get the rear end high enough to insert the disc is not that easy. Depending on how the mounting bracket is mounted, you may need 6" to 10" clearance to insert disc into receiver



TROCK - the easiest way to accomplish this part is to cut you a couple pieces of a 4X4 or 6X6 and strap them to your ATV and then when you get to your plot use them to get the back end up off the ground.

As far as the mounting instructions are concerned, this has been the hardest part of developing the plow, but it is impossible for us to have specific instruction for each year/make/model of ATV's. They are all different.  But just like you did and most do, they find a way to make it work on their bike and after that its all over but the plowing!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 15, 2006)

thetrock said:
			
		

> I bought this groundhog couple weeks ago and took it down to Hunting club this weekend.  It was perfect timing since it rained very hard Friday night and Saturday morning.  This food plot is on top of a ridge and is very hard and somewhat rocky.  The groundhog actually did better at turning this plot that the tractor that we use each year.
> 
> I'm very pleased with the results this weekend but I have to inform you of the headaches also.  This disc can be a one man job as stated but it is not that easy.  Finding a place where you can get the rear end high enough to insert the disc is not that easy.  Depending on how the mounting bracket is mounted, you may need 6" to 10" clearance to insert disc into receiver.  I also could not turn the disc upwards in the receiver because once I did it was only an inch below my muffler and I didn't want to punch a hole in my muffler while getting to the next food plot.
> 
> ...



The way I dealt wit the issue was to go to the RV Store and buy 2 Poly Ramps. I placed them behind the rear tires and backed up on them and then put on the parking brake and set the the depth on the GroundHog.....This system worked great when I was by myself.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 15, 2006)

BRUZ proves once again he is one heck of a guy buy providing a solution to a problem with a product he no longer has .THIS is why l love this place .ONE HECK OF A BUNCH OF GREAT FOLKS HERE !!!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 15, 2006)

BIGABOW said:
			
		

> BRUZ proves once again he is one heck of a guy buy providing a solution to a problem with a product he no longer has .THIS is why l love this place .ONE HECK OF A BUNCH OF GREAT FOLKS HERE !!!!!!



Come on now...You'll give me a Big Head like JT...I've been tryin to convince everybody that I was one heck of a feller but it hasn't taken yet. 

(Derek....No Big Head jokes.....The "Bigger is Better"comment was enough )


----------



## thetrock (Aug 16, 2006)

> TROCK - the easiest way to accomplish this part is to cut you a couple pieces of a 4X4 or 6X6 and strap them to your ATV and then when you get to your plot use them to get the back end up off the ground.
> 
> As far as the mounting instructions are concerned, this has been the hardest part of developing the plow, but it is impossible for us to have specific instruction for each year/make/model of ATV's. They are all different. But just like you did and most do, they find a way to make it work on their bike and after that its all over but the plowing!!!!



Derek 

That's exactly what I planned to do.  It will be much easier than trying to find the perfect spot very close to where you want to start plowing.  The other drawback that I would remind people is that if you plan to disc a few plots, make sure you take another person that can relieve you!  You wouldn't believe how sore my shoulder and arms were on Monday after turning that ATV all day!  With the front wheels doing the pulling, it's a job turning that ATV.

I'm attaching pictures of another small plot that really came out very good.  Looks like it's been manicured!

Thetrock


----------



## Bruz (Aug 16, 2006)

thetrock said:
			
		

> Derek
> 
> That's exactly what I planned to do.  It will be much easier than trying to find the perfect spot very close to where you want to start plowing.  The other drawback that I would remind people is that if you plan to disc a few plots, make sure you take another person that can relieve you!  You wouldn't believe how sore my shoulder and arms were on Monday after turning that ATV all day!  With the front wheels doing the pulling, it's a job turning that ATV.
> 
> ...



Lookin good. 

PM Sent.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Aug 16, 2006)

This one is great! But pricey  

http://www.amcomfg.com/wildlife/culti-packer.html


----------



## thetrock (Aug 20, 2006)

Took the groundhog back to club yesterday to finish up. I'd say I'm ready to plant!  The attachment with 0819 is latest.


----------



## whchunter (Sep 11, 2007)

*NO more sore arms*



thetrock said:


> Derek
> 
> That's exactly what I planned to do.  It will be much easier than trying to find the perfect spot very close to where you want to start plowing.  The other drawback that I would remind people is that if you plan to disc a few plots, make sure you take another person that can relieve you!  You wouldn't believe how sore my shoulder and arms were on Monday after turning that ATV all day!  With the front wheels doing the pulling, it's a job turning that ATV.
> 
> ...



That's the reason I'm looking at the new power steering model by Honda.


----------



## 82 mustang (Sep 17, 2007)

*king kutter*



kevincox said:


> If anyone on here wants a King Kutter shoot me a pm! I just got one heck of a deal on one in Milledgeville! It will save you $100's!



were can i get a deal on a king kutter


----------



## Leblcalr (Sep 21, 2007)

I was also skeptical of the Groundhog.  I purchased a used one from someone on Woody's.  One of the best investments I have made and I am glad I did not spend the money on a bulky tow behind.   This little disc does the trick would highly recommend it for 1/2 acre or less plots.  I am able to keep up all my plots myself without waiting on the used of a tractor and help from others.  The guys who I hunt with can not believe how well the GH works.  They are so impressed that they have been telling all their buddies who have four wheelers without access to tractors about it . The faster you go the more dirt it throws.  I have not yet used it on a heavily weeded area so I can not comment on that part.  Suggestions: I had to weld the spacers together to get them to stay put but after that the disc works like a champ.  I also cut a 4x4 about the width of my atv tires and carry them with me and when i get to my plots just put them down and roll over them and then put the GH on.  I have also used two logs in the woods and rolled on top of them to install the disc.  Not hard to find two logs in the woods.  You may want to put lock tite on the bolts and nuts when you assemble the unit as the bolts tend to want to backoff a bit on you if you are going to be using it for an extended time in a day.  Their customer services is spectacular and they take the time to talk to you as I spoke with 3 different people from the family who invented it before I purchased a unit.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Sep 21, 2007)

Bruz said:


> The Tuffline by far.....Don't buy the Biologic version...get the orange one from Tuffline....I've had mine for 8 years and it will cut concrete.....I even added a weight rack to mine that you can put 300lbs in but it doesn't need it.
> 
> Great Product IMHO



Excactly was i was going to say. Mine works great in this hard north Ga ground


----------



## huntininmilan (Sep 27, 2007)

I listen to all the feedback on the groundhog on here and i'm sure it's nice and it has it's place and uses but I still enjoy using my plotmasters and it's ease of use....no hernias no jacking up or driving up on ramps to hook up just push the button and raise it up and go to the next plot and it's versatility and again for the price and what you can accomplish with these do all machines(from prepping to planting to packing) no unhooking disks and hooking up drag or rollers/cultipacker .....anyone looking for disks really should check one out before they buy just a disk especially when you consider how much some of these single use implements cost it really isn't that much more! You also won't find a more durable solid well built machine as well as you don't find any used ones because guys just don't get rid of them.
I speak to all the positives about the plotmaster and don't tell of any negatives because I don't know of anything but one and that is with the turning around in a tight foodplot with the plotmaster but I can assure you it can turn as tight as anyone with a GHog or other disk...however tight you can turn your 4 wheeler is as tight as you can turn the plotmaster behind the 4 wheeler which is the same for all we're talking about -so i don't buy that theory! Apples to apples .....You can turn any size plot up to 3-4 acres from prepping to planting quicker with the plotmaster than most anything out there and be done right!


----------

